# Split-Archive entpacken?



## defc0n1 (8. Februar 2008)

Ich kann unter Mac os x leopard keine split archive entpacken.
Ich erhalte bei diversen Programmen die selbe Fehlermeldung.
Passwort falsch oder Datei beschädigt.
Das Passwort stimmt...habe es mit 3 verschiedenen Archiven versucht daher gehe ich davon aus das auch die Dateien nicht beschädigt sind.

Kann mir jemand helfen?


----------



## Erpel (9. Februar 2008)

Es wäre wichtig zu wissen was für ein Archivformat es ist.
Ich nehme mal an dass es sich um rar-Archive handelt, dann ist meine Empfehlung:
UnrarX.app


----------



## defc0n1 (9. Februar 2008)

Rar Archive konnte ich auch mit Unrarx nicht öffnen.
Ich kann allerdings auch mit keinem anderen Programm zip Archive öffnen.
Diese liegen im Format aaa.zip.001 vor die erste Datei heißt aaa.zip.001.zip.
Irgendwelche Ideen?


----------



## lightro (24. März 2008)

also das problem habe ich unter windows auch und suche überall eine problemlösung finde aber nichts


----------



## i_legal_mad (29. Juni 2008)

Unter windows gibts da eine einfache Lösung! benutz einfach das Programm 7-zip.
Unter mac habe ich auch das Problem mit .zip Archiven übrigens sollten diese im Normalfall
*.zip.001 heissen also ohne das .zip am ende.


----------



## Erpel (30. Juni 2008)

"The Unarchiver" ist ein Programm dem zur Zeit viel Lob zukommt, er ersetzt den normalen Entpacker von OS X kann aber viel mehr.


----------

